
Amazon's internal numbers on Prime Video, revealed - prostoalex
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-ratings-exclusive/exclusive-amazons-internal-numbers-on-prime-video-revealed-idUSKCN1GR0FX
======
olympus
Not surprising that The Grand Tour and The Man in the High Castle are the top
two. The Grand Tour is basically just Top Gear, which was one of the most
popular shows in the world when it was on, and The Man in the High Castle is
pretty unique in terms of the story for a top production budget show. The rest
of Amazon's lineup can be described in terms of other shows, like Bosch is a
standard cop/detective show with a gritty main character. This shows that
Amazon needs to focus on truly original content and not rehash the same old
ideas that have been done a dozen times before. All their big winners are
unique.

~~~
tracker1
I can say The Grand Tour is when I started using Prime Video for anything...
their interface is pretty bad in general, imho. Multi-season watching when I
first looked into it was atrocious.

